# Detailingworld™ Review – ValetPRO Maximum Shine Tyre Gel



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Introduction*
Hi guys,
First review in a while, so you'll excuse any rust…… As usual, first and foremost, I'd like to say a bg thank you to the guys and gals at ValetPRO for sending their Maximum Shine Tyre Gel out for a DW review. Their website can be found at https://www.valetpro.global/










ValetPRO is a brand I came across with getting a bit more serious about keeping my car clean, probably around 10 years ago or so. Having a rummage around their website, they were founded in 2005, moved to their first warehouse in Framfield, East Sussex, in 2010, and have continued to grow substantially since then. Have a look at https://www.valetpro.global/Information/About-Us

*The Product*
ValetPRO sent me the 250ml bottle of Maximum Shine Tyre Gel.










The branding is unmistakably ValetPRO. It's simple, distinctive and consistent throughout their range. Maximum Shine Tyre Gel is a fairly thick, translucent/clear liquid, with a chemical scent. I couldn't quite put my finger on what the smell was, very tyre gel scented (funnily enough)but it was not in any way unpleasant. The bottle felt like good quality materials were used, and my only gripe is the absence of a flip top lid for dispensing the product. 
As usual, and as expected, the rear label has detail regarding the product, application instructions, and health and safety data.










The bottle says:-
1.	Ensure tyres are clean and dry before application.
2.	Pour a small amount onto a foam applicator and apply to the surface of each tyre.
3. After 2-3 minutes, consider buffing excess product off tyres. Use the clean side of the applicator to avoid sling.
PRECAUTION: observe common sense precautions when handling chemicals. In case of contact with eyes, rinse immediately with plenty of water. After use, wash hands thoroughly.
KEEPOUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN.








]

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://www.valetpro.global/Wheels/Wheel-Protection/1254-/Maximum-Shine-Tyre-Gel

_ Maximum Shine Tyre Gel is an easy to use gel-based formula that provides tyres with a high gloss finish. The product has been rigorously tested to ensure extreme durability through heavy rain to sunshine. For best results, do not use in direct sunlight.
GEL BASED FORMULA FOR EXTREME DURABILITY
PRODUCES A HIGH GLOSS FINISH
EASY TO APPLY AND BUFF
SILICONE BASED FORMULA WITH CITRUS FRAGRANCE
Maximum Shine Tyre Gel is an easy to use gel-based formula that provides tyres with a high gloss finish. The product has been rigorously tested to ensure extreme durability through heavy rain to sunshine. For best results, do not use in direct sunlight.

*Gregs thoughts:*
"We took great care to ensure that this product can be easily applied and buffed without leading to the sling you typically get with this kind of product. We recommend Classic Tyre Dressing for a subtle "like new" finish but this is personally my go-to product to give my tyres that maximum shine!"_

*The Method*

I think all of us have a fair idea how to apply tyre gel, but I made sure to follow the instructions, to give the product the best test possible. So, I had a good read of the bottle and website.
First, I made sure the tyres were nice and clean




























And dried.









Maximum Foam Tyre Gel applied to foam applicator. 









And applied to the tyre.

















So, nothing else for it!!!









Done.









The finished result, after around 20 mins.










And it wouldn't do un less I tried it on Mrs Cooks' car too. Looks really well.










One thing, I just simply couldn't test durability. Our cars do around 50-60 miles per day, and the following evening, the tyres were brown from the winter salt/crud on the roads. It's easy stuff to apply, so it's no biggy applying after each wash anyway.

*Price*

ValetPRO Maximum Shine Tyre Gel is available to purchase directly from the ValetPRO website at https://www.valetpro.global/Wheels/Wheel-Protection/1254-/Maximum-Shine-Tyre-Gel. It's also widely available at a number of UK retailers in store and on-line.

Maximum Shine Tyre Gel is available in 250ml and 500ml bottles only, and the price is £8 and £12 respectively. The website states "A £5 delivery fee will be added to every order below £30. Orders over £30 will receive free delivery." It's actually £4.99, but what's a penny.

*Would I use it again?*

Simply, YES!! I was genuinely impressed by this stuff. I'm quite fussy with regard to tyre dressing, and this was on a par with the nicest I've used. It gave a lovely new shine to the tyres, not too glossy, just perfect for me. I'll be using this again, definitely.

*Conclusion*

I genuinely liked the look of this on my tyres. Hopefully the pics do it justice
I would happily use it again. 
As always, thanks for taking the time to read.
Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

